# Windows Update: Error number: 0x80072EFE



## jasyn (Jan 1, 2007)

i'm running windows xp with sp2 and i'm getting this error when connecting to windows update. the only things i can find about this Error number: 0x80072EFE is something do to with a ISA server but i'm pretty certain i don't have that.

can someone help


----------



## throoper (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi jasyn,
I found this and thought it might help.:4-dontkno 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/885819/en-us
One of the workarounds should do the trick.
T.:wave:


----------



## jasyn (Jan 1, 2007)

throoper said:


> Hi jasyn,
> I found this and thought it might help.:4-dontkno
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/885819/en-us
> One of the workarounds should do the trick.
> T.:wave:


but i don't run a ISA server


----------

